# Suche Bilder im Mac OS X Icon-Stil..



## Suchfunktion (30. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Grafiken im Stil der "Mac OS X"-Icons.

Beispiel:
Sowas in der Art..
Oder sowas..

Die Grafiken sollten aber schon mindestens 100x100px Groesse haben (je groesser umso besser) und moeglichst im .gif oder .png Format verfuegbar sein.
(Wegen transparentem Hintergrund.)

Ich benoetige solche Grafiken fuer meine (nicht kommerziele) webseite,
bin nur leider im grafischen Bereich geistig umnachtet. :-(
(Sie werde´n als Menue-Grafiken benoetigt.)

Ich hoffe mal, ihr kreativ-begabten koennt mir design-versager ein wenig helfen 

mfg
Suche


----------



## mreball (30. Mai 2007)

die Beispiele sind aber schon recht unterschiedlich, ausserdem haben OSX-Icons immer 128x128 pixel


----------



## Suchfunktion (30. Mai 2007)

Hi.




mreball hat gesagt.:


> die Beispiele sind aber schon recht unterschiedlich, ausserdem haben OSX-Icons immer 128x128 pixel





Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Grafiken *im Stil* der "Mac OS X"-Icons.



Also keine Mac Icons, sondern nur in der Stil-Art.
Aqua Look, 3-Dimensional, Glas/Transparenzeffekte, etc..
(Das von mir waren Beispiele. Ich habe nirgendswo gesagt, dass die gleich sind..)


----------



## mreball (30. Mai 2007)

evtl. helfen diese mit Google gefundenen Tutorials weiter:
http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/articles/bice/aquatutorial.php
http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=02/03/30/218250


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
Vielleicht hilft dir folgende Seite weiter: http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/

Wenn du Windows-User bist, musst du evtl. noch ein Converterprogramm für die Icons laden, um mit ihnen unter Windows zu arbeiten. Ich empfehle dir die Icons dann in PNGs zu konvertieren.



Mit freundlichem Gruß
Gerrit


----------

